# Building a bed in my truck, any designs?



## Da Sandman (Sep 16, 2005)

I am going to build a bed in the back of my pick-up. Does anyone out there have any designs that have worked well for them. I'd like to have storage for gear, skis, paddles, beer, whatever underneath.

Thanks,
Sanders


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*I've built a couple over the years....*

and they ain't that tough. But there are several ways that you can go. Depends on what you are looking for. I don't have drawings anymore, but I remember some of the short falls etc. If you'd like some advice then PM or email me. Knowing what truck you have and how you have it set up would be helpful too. Maybe a picture or something would help as well. Anyway if you wanna discuss this drop me a line. 

Good Dirt


----------



## mud390 (Jan 27, 2006)

I've thought about doing this before too. Basically, what I thought would work for me is this: Build a frame that is just a hair taller than the wheel wheels of the bed using 2x4 lumber. On top of that lay a sheet of plywood that is cut to fit the bed contours. Probably wouldn't be a bad idea to secure it at least in the corners. Lay an old mattress or an air mattress on top of that and presto. Your bed has a bed! If you wanted to get fancy could put a hinge on the piece of plywood (and it would probably need to be braced to do this) so that you could lift up the sleeping bed and get access to the very front of the truck bed. Just another though. No drawings, but I think it would be pretty easy to build. If the weather necessitated it, you could skip the big mattress and through a pup tent up on it with a sleeping pad and bag and still be good. Hope that helps!

Kris


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a '95 Ford F-150 with a 6.5' bed and a simple camper shell. The bunk I built sleeps 1. 

Here's a list of materials I used (everything available at Home Depot and they'll rip the plywood and thread the pipe at no charge)
1 sheet of 3/4" plywood 39 w X 72 l
5 threaded pipe mounting flanges.
10 1.5" carriage bolts with nuts and washers(must fit the mounting holes on the pipe flanges)
5 lengths of 1" black iron pipe, threaded at both ends


Measure the height of your wheelwell to the bed floor(the bunk will be supported by 5 legs made of pipe, 1 at each corner and one on the outside edge, the inside edge will be supported by the wheelwell.) Subtract approximately 1 inch from your height measurement due to the flanges and endcaps. Have 5 pieces of pipe cut to this length and threaded at both ends. Bolt the pipe flanges to the underside(unfinished) of the plywood at all four corners and the last one at mid length along the outer edge of the plywood. Fit the end caps to each piece of pipe and thread them into the flanges. Set the bunk in place. You'll have plenty of room underneath to store all sorts of gear once the bunk is in place, you won't need to anchor it to the bed floor and it's plenty strong. I go around 250 and haven't had a problem. plus, if you need the entire bed for anything, this lifts out very easily. I use a Thermarest mattress(any air mattress will do) with my sleeping bag on top and I'm very comfortable. I've also built them with 4" thick foam as a mattress top(available at sewing and craft stores) and fabric covers but this will add considerably to the price. This setup will run you about $35 bucks to build,(not counting the mattress and bag) it's not pretty but it's functional. If you're looking for something permanent that will give that cozy camper feel when you entertain  , this ain't it. If you just want a sturdy, elevated platform to sleep on and store gear underneath, this will do it.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 5, 2004)

*Good stuff right here...*

This guys made his Tacoma into a freakin' crazy expedition vehicle. Just sick...

http://www.bajataco.com/Camper1.html (after you look at the camper, just look at the other stuff he did.)

...ic...


----------



## mud390 (Jan 27, 2006)

InnocentCriminal said:


> This guys made his Tacoma into a freakin' crazy expedition vehicle. Just sick...
> 
> http://www.bajataco.com/Camper1.html (after you look at the camper, just look at the other stuff he did.)
> 
> ...ic...


WOW! That is one awesome Yota! Its giving me all kinds of ideas. Scary because its not like I don't already have enough projects on my plate. Such is life.

Kris


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

Here ya go

http://www.rockclimbing.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=883751#883751

That should get ya started. If you need advice about dirtbagging, always ask a rockclimber.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Da Sandman said:


> I am going to build a bed in the back of my pick-up. Does anyone out there have any designs that have worked well for them. I'd like to have storage for gear, skis, paddles, beer, whatever underneath.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sanders


For $350 and up you can buy the carpet kits with storage and sleeping platform, cup holders. Then you have a 4x6.5 ft storage underneath for bigger stuff.

Sean


----------

